#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Introduce Yourself >  >  Hi! Buddies.....

## Shan

I am an undergraduate from Rajarata University of Sri Lanka.
Very interested in reading online posts,blogs & forums and share my knowledge .As I am away from home I feel a circle of loneliness around.But , now I found a right way to spend time with "The HUB".
I hope for best things here!!!☺☺

----------


## Bhavya

> I am an undergraduate from Rajarata University of Sri Lanka.
> Very interested in reading online posts,blogs & forums and share my knowledge .As I am away from home I feel a circle of loneliness around.But , now I found a right way to spend time with "The HUB".
> I hope for best things here!!!☺☺


Hi Shan,
Welcome to hub. :Smile: 
We are glad that you find our hub interesting and useful.
Hope you will engage more in our community and will gain a great experience and knowledge through it.

----------


## Medusa

Hey shan pleasure to meet you. Yes you can find more and more people from Hub :love:  Share your valuable knowledge with us. We are waiting for your ones.

----------

